# Ford 8000 hydraulic lift prob



## moomoo (Oct 7, 2004)

Scenario: Ford 8000 tractor with 7ft bushhogg; bushhogg dropped all the way down with hydraulic lever. when i went to pick up bushhogg the hydraulics would not lift the arms on 3 point hitch. if i pull draft lever all the way back (extremely hard too pull), it would raise hitch.

Steps Taken:
- added a couple gallons of hydraulic fluid (i was low, i know i should be checking  )
- checked linkage off lever for lift and draft; appears to be connected properly
- unhooked bushhogg to see if it would lift without weight
- hydraulic pump seems to pump to external connections fine

Note: i have never messed with draft lever since i bought tractor last year. currently it is in middle and is extremely hard to pull back. previous owner says he thought he always had it in back position in which he did not want the tractor automatically adjusting.

Questions:
Could a control valve be locked open?
What would make the draft so hard to pull back and why wont it stay back?
Any other suggestions are wanted?

thx for your time.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to tractorforum moomoo! :friends: 

Sorry I can't help with your questions. Some of the other members with more knowledge should be along shortly.  

Mark


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Does the 3 point hydralic control lever seem to be operating ok?We have a Ford 9600 and I remeber years ago the roll pin that operates linkage from the lever sheared.If the lever seems to work easier this could be the problem.

Im not sure about the 8000 however the 9600 along with the draft control lever there is also a pull out knob that if I remeber correctly must be pulled out before the draft control is operable?

Also check at the back to make sure all linkage is hooked up.


----------

